# why i love cichlid stones



## karlfishing (Aug 4, 2009)

today i transfered all my demasoni from a 40 to a 55 gallon tank and never had to use a net ! i just oicked up the cichlid stones when the dems were in them :thumb:


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep! I like them, also. I had been trying to catch a paticular yellow lab out of one of my tanks, with no luck. I added a cichlid stone, and before too long, target fish went in, and I plucked out the stone, fish and all1


----------



## gymdog (May 24, 2007)

where do you find these stones?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe a good thing to use in a breeder tank. :thumb: I still like the real thing in my show tanks.


----------



## JohnBob (Apr 7, 2008)

gymdog [edited] google it


----------



## MNCproductions (Feb 27, 2010)

What is a "Cichlid Stone"?


----------



## MNCproductions (Feb 27, 2010)

[removed]


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

It's a magic stone :lol:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

to avoid this turning into a retailer review I've removed the recommendations for sites.

cichlid stones are essentially fake hollow stones. this provides caves and hidey holes


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess I can't tell you where I got my fake hollow stones, but you won't find it on Google -- I'll just say a non-fish big box store.

I don't have many, but I do use some in one of my fry tanks. Click pics to see full size.

 

I also have one or two in my transcriptus and leleupi tank. If you don't like the unnatural look of them, you can hide them behind real rocks. The flash makes them look more noticeable, but under normal lighting, they don't stand out if you work on the placement.



Full of fry.


As was stated above, it does make it easier to remove fish.


----------



## gymdog (May 24, 2007)

thank you, thank you, and thank you!!!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

wow Aura your stones are great!


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

I want some... lol...


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah I mix these in my tanks too. I used silicon to glue suction cups to the backs and sides of them and connected them to the back glass of one tank creating a different background altogether
it took quite a few but was fun and less daunting then my styro projects. even just setting them at weird angles is fun since they're so lightweight it makes it way easier to move them around during cleaning and changing decoration is a breeze.also my fish do love to spawn in these so obviously the fish like them. they don't look as good as real rocks but there is some potential there maybe if they were resin coated like some other tank decor but made to look really real but weren't nearly as heavy.otherwise why not get really real rocks?


----------



## Zakk (Apr 4, 2010)

dude! where can i order a load of them?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I have used them for a few years and like them very much. Once they get algae on them they look very realistic. I bought mine online, but it has been so long I don't remember where. Drs. Foster & Smith has recently started selling them. I saw them in their latest catalog. They are not cheap, but I think they are worth it.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Zakk said:


> dude! where can i order a load of them?!?!?!?!?!?!?


 just google em I got mine on sale form the web


----------

